# A few piccies of my pond



## Viv (21 May 2013)

Not sure if I've shown my pond before. It's nothing compared to some of the beauties I've seen on here but it's mine and I love it  Its about 13 ft long x 5 ft max width and 4.5-5 ft max depth.

This is how it was last July:


We added a waterfall-type thing at one end after this photo was taken which looks like this:


We're currently in the process of covering up the sides with decking, which will no doubt make it look even more boat-like!

And here's a few of the inhabitants:


Viv


----------



## weejoe (21 May 2013)

very nice.  I would love a pond like this - I would love a pond.


----------



## stemag (21 May 2013)

nice pond


----------



## Kurono (27 May 2013)

Beautiful!!! I can't wait to own a house of my own I'm considering cutting a 7ft by 7ft area out to make a pond, my mate loves the idea of going out to the pond and seeing the fish going to feed them and sticking their feet in the pond during a nice hot summer day. I bet its a fantastic site to see in person!! ^_^


----------



## Viv (1 Jun 2013)

Thanks for the comments  It's taken a while for my fish to come up to my hand to feed because I was plagued by a heron for a while. One of the best parts of my day now is getting up first thing and going out to feed them. That and seeing all the 1 and 2 year old's hanging out in the shallows 

Viv


----------



## myfriend 123 (8 Jun 2013)

Really appreciable thing you did already. Lovable pond .


----------



## REDSTEVEO (25 Feb 2014)

Hi Love your pond! If you have not done it already I would buy some mesh or netting and cut it to fit all over and around the black bits of the pond liner and then attach moss all over it to make it look completely natural. You can anchor the mesh with the rocks and slate you have in picture 2 above.


----------



## darren636 (25 Feb 2014)

Viv said:


> Thanks for the comments  It's taken a while for my fish to come up to my hand to feed because I was plagued by a heron for a while. One of the best parts of my day now is getting up first thing and going out to feed them. That and seeing all the 1 and 2 year old's hanging out in the shallows
> 
> Viv


 early on a Saturday morning, cup of tea , sun starting to warm up. No noise - no one else up.  perfect.


----------



## Viv (20 Mar 2014)

I haven't been on for a while so sorry about the delay in replying. This for the idea about the mesh and moss - I'll have to give that a go 

Viv


----------



## kirk (23 Mar 2014)

That's loverly, nice dimensions. I bet the sound of the water fall is very relaxing.  The moss sounds a good idea too.


----------



## Viv (23 Mar 2014)

Thanks  And I know, it could look good. My only concern has been whether or not moss would stay moist enough up near the top - there's quite big areas where it stays dry. It's got me thinking about ways to get other plants on there too though!

I love this time of year. The fish are up feeding again, the plants are all growing - everything's full of life  I can really see now how many fry survived last year! :O

Viv


----------



## darren636 (23 Mar 2014)

Viv said:


> Thanks  And I know, it could look good. My only concern has been whether or not moss would stay moist enough up near the top - there's quite big areas where it stays dry. It's got me thinking about ways to get other plants on there too though!
> 
> I love this time of year. The fish are up feeding again, the plants are all growing - everything's full of life  I can really see now how many fry survived last year! :O
> 
> Viv


 things are full of optimism. 
   so many changes and delights


----------



## kirk (23 Mar 2014)

Viv,could you use some types of sack fabric or rope lengths hanging into the water and weave it through the mesh to work like a straw to draw water upwards as once the moss it wet it will help it retain water.


----------



## Viv (23 Mar 2014)

Hmm sounds like a good idea. I'm also thinking about getting hubby to suspend baskets along that edge ( I'm sure he'll have fun getting to the middle ), and putting some water forget-me-nots or something there. Should grow a fair ways up. That and moss growing from the top down should make it look lot better.

Viv


----------



## kirk (23 Mar 2014)

Planting that Sounds like a job for speedos.


----------

